# المستقبل الوظيفي لـ (هندسة الشبكات)



## مهندس33 (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخواني انا راح اقدم على دراسة بكالوريوس تخصص هندسة شبكات ..

لكنني متردد نوعاً ما لآنني لآ آعرف نوع الدرآسه .. هل تتعلق بالكهرباء أم بروتوكول وحواسيب ؟

+

هل لها مستقبل وظيفي ذو دخل عالي ؟
:87:

بإنتظآركم ..


----------

